# rocks in my planted tank



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

So I want to build some sort of rock cave at one end of my 125gal and have plants at the entrance all the way to the other end of the tank. I want the cave to be big enough for a regular sized grown up RBP, so pretty high. Whats the best rock for stacking and the safest way to build it w/out it collasping and breaking the glass or squishing fish. Lava rock would be nice cause its light weight, but its kinda a sharper rock for fish to get scraped on. Any Ideas? TIA


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

slate rock, thin but long and very easy to stack into a cave, only thing i can add in terms of safe set up is to keep it a couple inches away from your glass, make sure to stack it evenly..your fish shouldnt be able to knock it over

rinse the rock very well to


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

slates cool, or you can just go out on a hike one day and see if you can find rocks that will work for you. Thats what I do and its free.


----------



## Smoogle (Jan 8, 2009)

Are there any rocks that could poison a tank? Like, would limestone leak calcium?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Just try the acid test on the rocks to see if they are safe.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php

Use some aquarium safe silicone to glue the rocks together to keep them from falling over.


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

nixrsix said:


> So I want to build some sort of rock cave at one end of my 125gal and have plants at the entrance all the way to the other end of the tank. I want the cave to be big enough for a regular sized grown up RBP, so pretty high. Whats the best rock for stacking and the safest way to build it w/out it collasping and breaking the glass or squishing fish. Lava rock would be nice cause its light weight, but its kinda a sharper rock for fish to get scraped on. Any Ideas? TIA


I used some granite in my tank. Let me know if you want some. I live in New Hampshire (the granite state) Just pay for shipping







(I work for fedex so i can ship it pretty cheap)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

you can find slate to for free....lots of it here in ontario..theres big cliff walls just packed with it...i did a whole back yard pond with slate rock


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jharrison said:


> Just try the acid test on the rocks to see if they are safe.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php
> 
> Use some aquarium safe silicone to glue the rocks together to keep them from falling over.


I simple test is adding vinegar over the rock, if it bubbles, dont use it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to stck them just make ure that they are not wobbling. You dont need to use silicone. The vinegar test works really well. I did the same thing ryan did. I went to the local lake and started looking around and found abunch of them. Free is good!!


----------

